# No one wants a big project



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is the og blueprint. It's a picture of the print. Very chopped up.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

This plan does not show foundation below the porches, but the house has looks like it has foundations below the existing porches, make sure they don't get missed during wall construction.

It will be tough to add them later.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> Oh trust me this whole thing has me wondering if I should even try this, but I want to get some ICF experience under my belt.
> I have been in contact with a guy that has done a couple house moves. He has be giving me a couple good hints on how th get the house to line up. Because it for shure wont be square. I'll try and post a pic of the OG house blue prints.


Looking at the plan, and what you will be doing, this is where I would start:

I would "plot" the existing house, and I mean square grid it where you have a transit shot on all sides, use steel pins for markers, and graph it. With a few top quality steel tapes, replicate the outside reference pins, and protect them, and then you can use them as a reference for actual location points for the foundation. 

As an added thought, I would probably make the top course a "ledge form". If you have lally columns under the existing house, and they have ideas of opening the space up, you will need to keep this in mind, since steel placement for support beams must be planned for in the ICF system, just like a conventional basement is done. 

A guy who has built a "couple of houses" is not who I would turn to for advice or hints, the ICF supplier should be your primary source, and they should have a consultant. Or no kidding, for the money involved, pay Chris to come out and run the project with your labor, just like I did with the Bristow Job. You get the hands on experience with a fully qualified expert......there ain't no substitute for experience. Good luck.

Oh yeah, this isn't a good one for the very first one. It would be a challenge for me......but I bet Chris has some that were more complicated then this.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

tgeb said:


> This plan does not show foundation below the porches, but the house has looks like it has foundations below the existing porches, make sure they don't get missed during wall construction.
> 
> It will be tough to add them later.


 I did notice that as well. I will be checking tomarrow as I will be going to the site mid day.


joasis said:


> Looking at the plan, and what you will be doing, this is where I would start:
> 
> I would "plot" the existing house, and I mean square grid it where you have a transit shot on all sides, use steel pins for markers, and graph it. With a few top quality steel tapes, replicate the outside reference pins, and protect them, and then you can use them as a reference for actual location points for the foundation.
> 
> ...


 Thanks a bunch for the info.
I am not one to exaggerate my skills and this IS outside my current skills. Since the owners have taken more and more of the foundation work out of my hands I am not shure if they would let me get another advisor or campany involved. The Rep is supose to be on site for this. 
I am so nervouse about this job. I have done 10,000sqf comercial reno's and wasn't the least worried. For some reason building a 14' icf wall under a house does.
Cole


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> I
> I am so nervouse about this job.


 

There's your sign :whistling

It's concrete...you get one shot


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> There's your sign :whistling
> 
> It's concrete...you get one shot


Chris, I was told once there are two guarantees with concrete.
1. It will get hard
2. It will crack


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

#3 - No one will steal it


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> The Rep is supose to be on site for this.


I would bet Chris and I both can tell you some of these "reps" have never actually built anything...they just talk the talk. Careful....careful........:whistling


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jeez, Cole82, I hope your contract is being 'adjusted' to reduce your liability and define your responsibility since the owners are taking more of the foundation job away from you. It sounds like you are overseeing what someone else will be doing and the owner may expect you to make sure it is right and hold you responsible if it isn't. That's a recipe for a trip to the poor house, my friend. :sad:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here are the pics.
The only porch with block under it isn't tied into the rest of the foundation, but it does have it's own foundation.

Submitted a NEW contract today.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

LAst one. 

All those holes are for the I beams that will cross the 2-4 main beams.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I cannot speak for others, but if I was putting my name on this project, I would be personally doing the foundation, period. If it isn't right, it won't matter who is at fault. Everyone will catch the blame.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

That is one sweet project. :notworthy

Keep the pictures coming. 

As a banker once told me about someone else.."you gotta have 2" brass "boys" to take something like that on.":w00t:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

how are the brick supported during the move? I just can't imagine that the brick and stone will survive....but again my imagination is not my strength.


----------



## 17Egress12 (Jul 10, 2009)

For crying out loud, your ICF supplier should be helping. Did I see 14' high walls. You will definitely need good quality form supports to say the least. Think blow outs. But anyhow, a great project and I wish you total 1005 luck on doing this.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I had one experience on a small job with ICF's and it went rather well but god damn i dont think id want the sleepless nights of trying to get that foundation lined up exactly.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well there is a little more progress not much. It has been raining a lot lately. 
The house moving employees are less profesional than I expected after meeting the owner. They seam to be rushing this because the weather isn't in our favor. They cracked one corner of the house and haven't even jacked anything up yet. After that happen I suggested as well as another mason did to that steel lintels be added where the beams are. IT seams to fall on deaf ears though. So I convayed my concern to the owners, we will see if they use the suggestion.
Cole


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I am not going to say that this is impossible what you are trying to do, but not far from it. How in the world are you going to move house with brick on? I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

cdkyle said:


> I am not going to say that this is impossible what you are trying to do, but not far from it. How in the world are you going to move house with brick on? I just don't see it happening.


 I'm not moving the house, :thumbsup: I have NO part in that. I am for the new foundation and wood work.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Great thread. Keep updating it please. You definitely want to over engineer the safe factor on moving this thing. I too, am a bit doubtful that this is even possible. I do hope it goes well though and you succeed.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Cole,
There is going to be some repair work no matter how well they complete the move.

Once the move is complete, document the repair work, get a change order signed and paid for and get r done. 

As far as the rain, August is coming just relax and let the weather do what it's gonna do. Not like you can change it. The house has been there for 60 + years and will likely stand another 60+ years so a few extra days waiting for more stable weather is not going to kill the project. 

We haven't had much rain for the last three weeks, our crops could really use a soaker bout now. Maybe you could send some of the rain our way.


----------



## 17Egress12 (Jul 10, 2009)

*house moving*

Google structural movers. You will find that maintaining the brick facade is doable by qualified movers.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:shifty:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn't get pics of the front of the house. The non english speaking crew was hard at work and didn't want to get in there way. These pics are from thursday, they said by today they should have alll of the beams under the house and start putting light pressure on the house. It is still schedualled to move the 21st. The nice weather this week really helped out mid 70's all week and same forcast for next week. These beams are huge! good thing though right.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Cole,

Wow, what a project. Are you the GC? Did you find someone to do the foundation? I hope they are working on it. If they plan to move the house the 21st, that is Tuesday. I guess it could set a while till foundation is in. Wondering also if the mortar used for the masonry is portland based or lime and sand? Thanks for the great pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

17Egress12 said:


> Google structural movers. You will find that maintaining the brick facade is doable by qualified movers.


Well I have to say that is pretty amazing! I'm interested to see if they can do it on this house.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

cdkyle said:


> Cole,
> 
> Wow, what a project. Are you the GC? Did you find someone to do the foundation? I hope they are working on it. If they plan to move the house the 21st, that is Tuesday. I guess it could set a while till foundation is in. Wondering also if the mortar used for the masonry is portland based or lime and sand? Thanks for the great pictures. :thumbsup:


 I am not the GC I'm a consultant the GC hired. The GC is a excavating company and doesn't have a lot of GC experience so I was brought in to help him.
The og mortar is lime and sand, but there are several patches that are portland.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The house finally moved! Not all the way it went about 200'-250' to the edge of the road. It only took 5 hours. Many many delays and problems but it finally is on it's way. 
Oh yeah this is filmed for the TV show "Big Moves" on Discovery and it is FULLY scripted and produced not nearly as documentary as you would think.
I will upload pics tomarrow.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Pictures


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Now that is quite impressive. Please keep us posted as to when and where the episode will be aired. Sneak preview needed if you get advanced notice to view on line. :clap:


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

shheeeot... I could have done that with a team of amish wagons and some pop cycle sticks - for half the price!How stupid would someone feel if a brick popped out of that house, and then fell like a sack o ....


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

actually, those photos tell me more about the mason who built the place then the guys moving it... crazy


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

not my taste but I got to say that is a pretty cool house.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like to watch that show. Now I have seen advances!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Very impressive.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Whats up in the last picture?

looks like a dollie is taking a bunch of extra load. 

keep the pics coming, that is one cool project.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

They were making a sharp left hand turn and the dollie didn't want to turn with the rest of them. They adjusted hydro pressure and some come-a-longs and it settled back down. In case you guys were wondering the tires are solid filled with something, he didn't say with what though.

A few specs 
8 miles 
17 lines 
144 wheels
400 tons
2 broke dollies
2 bent I beams
countless mail boxes and road signs
1 gravel road widened


----------



## RZB (Sep 30, 2008)

Just looking at the pics, I'm guessing that list isn't going to end with a "Priceless".


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

That is undeniably cool.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> They were making a sharp left hand turn and the dollie didn't want to turn with the rest of them. They adjusted hydro pressure and some come-a-longs and it settled back down. In case you guys were wondering the tires are solid filled with something, he didn't say with what though.
> 
> A few specs
> 8 miles
> ...


They must really love that house to go through the aggravation and expense to move it. An amazing project.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Any new pics of this move?

Don't leave us hanging like this!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah sorry I have been working like mad. I have been taking pics just need to up load them. We have had a ton of delays and head scratching moments. I am digging the footings tomarrow, with the house above on cribing. Had to rent a very mini ex as ours was to big and didn't fit under the huse beams. Also did a quick walk through of all the wood work that is ahead of me. Lots of plaster patches as well.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

some pics


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Cole,
Your getting your bones on this one, if you can get that thing settled you will have one heck of a reputation. 

Keep the pics coming. I assume you finally found an ICF man to build the walls.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking north out of the house towards the road. The white tube are the grape vines they planted this spring around 5,000 of them.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> Cole,
> Your getting your bones on this one, if you can get that thing settled you will have one heck of a reputation.
> 
> Keep the pics coming. I assume you finally found an ICF man to build the walls.


Yeah ME!:thumbsup:
I went and took some classes that the manufacturer has. Also drove to another site 2 hours away and watched/helped another contractor for free. Did hire a couple guys that have done icf before but they are workers and turn to me for advice. Also we changed the design a little. The ICF wall will be 10' and the last 4'rough face block.

Since I am doing this project and am not subing it out. All my other smaller jobs I had to had over to another biz. (father) He is semi retired and is reluctently helping me.

The rep has allready started and have only have been on my own a year.(july08)


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds great, I like the split faced block above grade. Digging those footers next to the cribbing looks like a real trip. I could see those trenches wanting to cave in or smacking them with that mini.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

All the house footings are dug! 
Will be setting formadrain tomarrow and digging a couple waste water lines.
The pump truck is on call for friday.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

What is the footing size?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice clean dig. I hope it does not rain....

When you first posted, I thought the foundation would be put in first and the building placed upon it.

How will you get concrete into the top of the ICF's? Or will you do the foundation and the movers lower the structure?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Size is 18" deep x 36" wide.


The ICF will be 10' high then block up to the house. Pull the beams out then fill in the holes where the beams were. Thanks on the dig I haven't been on a ex in about 2 years.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nice nice*

Dynamite project.....one question though....I've done about 25 of these, albeit never with a full masonry building....why weren't the footings formed? There is a ****load of weight up there, and I have seen cribbing go on one job....the whole house had to be destroyed, although no one was seriously injured. Makes the perimeter drain easier to install as well. Just wonderin' This is a great project however. Real feather in your cap....


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Size is 18" deep x 36" wide.
> 
> 
> The ICF will be 10' high then block up to the house. Pull the beams out then fill in the holes where the beams were. Thanks on the dig I haven't been on a ex in about 2 years.


thanks cole for keeping us up to date....those footings look way smaller in the pictures for some reason....but just shows how deceiving a pic can be.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> Dynamite project.....one question though....I've done about 25 of these, albeit never with a full masonry building....why weren't the footings formed? There is a ****load of weight up there, and I have seen cribbing go on one job....the whole house had to be destroyed, although no one was seriously injured. Makes the perimeter drain easier to install as well. Just wonderin' This is a great project however. Real feather in your cap....


By formed do you mean above grade? If so the county specified that the footing had to be under the grade of the hole. If that isn't what you mean. My other awnser is we are using form a drain. It is the form and drain all in one. The footings are dug not formed in those pics.

We had another revision today, so today was a loss and will try and pour monday.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

No...by formed I mean formed footings.....we usually have it excavated to the bottom of the footings, form them with 2x12 or 2x10. Goes very quickly. Only thing is then you have to fill inside the footings up to t.o.f. after all the cribbing is out. It is all sand here however....


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> No...by formed I mean formed footings.....we usually have it excavated to the bottom of the footings, form them with 2x12 or 2x10. Goes very quickly. Only thing is then you have to fill inside the footings up to t.o.f. after all the cribbing is out. It is all sand here however....


Yeah that is what I was trying to say in the first sentence. The county wouldn't let us with this project, but that is how we usually do it too.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a question about the formed footers. Not to hijack the thread, but more likely to keep it moving as we wait for updates. 

What is the advatage of formed footers? I normally don't pour footers, just lay block on them and I have one customer who always forms his, and everyone else pours them in trenches. (usually hand dug, because it is easier to hand dig accurately than trying to get a mini or whatever in the hole and dig)

I prefer the trenches as the bottom of the building hole is about level with the top of the footer and easier to lay block on instead of constantly stepping up or reaching out to set the block. 

Typically the formed footers are more accurate for elavation, but usually the trenches are marked with some type of elevation marker so really not much of a deal. 

Just curious to know the pros and cons as I am starting to get more requests for footers to be included in my foudation bids.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah dak, you're right about the stepping up and reaching part....that's why I always try to have it backfilled (the inside) prior to laying the block. But here's why it works for me; Advantages 1) Far faster to prep... our foundations are generally 160-240 running feet, so form and steel take maybe 6 manhours as opposed to, say 15 or so to dig. (that is with shovels, not a mini ex) 2)Perimeter drains-much easier to put in (Common to have interior and exterior runs here) 3)For parging or waterproofing, there is less time involved cleaning the block/footing junction (excavators don't give us much room, so cave-ins or heavy rain can be a problem....4)Allows the space inside for gravel backfill, so capillary action is a non-issue. Disadvantages 1) the stepping up part if not backfilled, and 2) the lumber.....hauling it, storing it, replacing it......really not a lot of negatives. Plus, when you do your own footings dak, you can get them RIGHT!! I realize some jobs the mason doesn't do the footings, but I prefer to do my own....


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

They are rental's. I had to notch a 1/4" deep by 3' long groove into those 2x4 uprights. They seam to be better designed for steel studs they fit in that alongated hole in the studs perfect. But no one had 18gauge studs on short notice.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Got word yesterday TLC 10/22/09 at 9 p.m. TLC 10/29/09 at 6 p.m. are the times the first show airs. 

We are trying to pour the wall wednesday this week, but we are supose to get a boat load of rain that day as well so we will see. 

Got the new screw running this week. Today was day one and went very very well. Also started to rock the driveway so the pump and trucks can drive down that instead of the mudy field.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

What a *****ing mess. The 45* cornes held great, the straight sections of wall held great, the T intersections held great, the door bucks held great. Now onto the 90* corners. Every single one of the seperated and blew out. YOu heard me every single one. The rep on hand had no sugestions and was making frantic calls. No one had an awnser, everything was built EXACTLY as the instructions said. Light forms awnser was we don't sell a lot of 12" wall. I am trying to get a person higher up in the company to come look at it. IF it was a defective batch of premade corners or they need to redesign for the 12" walls.
Sorry no pics I forggot the camera. I will get them soon though.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh yeah cut the hell out of my knuckle.
only pic


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Every 90 degree corner blew out? Thank your lucky stars for all those other angles. What did you do different in the other corners. Extra support/bracing? Something has to be up. 

Sorry to hear of the train wreck, were you able to reinforce the blown corners and finish the pour or did you have to punt. 

Last item in the wall is the factory rep at this point. I would be blowing smoke from all holes and few new ones as well. 

I used to have a boss who would have said "a little slow on the uptake don't you think!" After the third corner blowing out. He was a real jerk, but it did force me to make adjustments sooner rather than later when my process wasn't working.

Any camera's rolling when this went down?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

No no camera's from discovery.
The 90's were the only premade part of the wall. They are a huge peice of foam that fit into the tounge and groove of the straight wall blocks. That is where it failed the tounge ripped off on the big corner pieces came off. 
The 45's we had to hand cut and glue together. same with the T intersections. Hand cut and glued.

The blow outs were repaired and we finished. It shouldn't be to bad but can't really tel until I remove the 80 2x4's on the corners.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Good on ya for gettin it done!:thumbsup:

Learning curve is always steep, but now you know.:whistling 

I would say that the corners were crap and you need to adjust the process until the manufacture figures it out. 

Probably be the last ICF you do for two years so basically you have some very valuable information that you will not use again. :thumbup:

Pics will be great, take some with all the extra bracing so we can make fun of you. This is still the best thread on this site all year and probably ever!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on getting it done - I agree with Dakzaag, you definitely have an early shot at one of the best of 09 posts

You are making money on this job still, right?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Yes I am getting T&M for this project. Still wish I knew what was wrong. Could have been a less stress full day.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Throwing worthless manufature reps in front of a bus is know to relieve stress.:clap:

Maybe a John Deere Combine would be easier to locate where your at.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Cole82 said:


> Thanks guys!
> Yes I am getting T&M for this project. Still wish I knew what was wrong. Could have been a less stress full day.


He, if it was that easy, everybody would be doing it......oh wait, i forgot with this recession everybody IS doing it

:laughing:

Sucks when the trucks on on site and ya run into this crap....we had an addition homie used some hack for the footings/foundation. 3" out of square in 16', and then his forms were blowing out and he used 3 extra yrds of material due to improper bracing....he billed the homie for it LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> Throwing worthless manufature reps in front of a bus is know to relieve stress.:clap:
> 
> Maybe a John Deere Combine would be easier to locate where your at.


 That is the truth JD combine's are every where busses are hard to find.


IHI said:


> He, if it was that easy, everybody would be doing it......oh wait, i forgot with this recession everybody IS doing it
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Sucks when the trucks on on site and ya run into this crap....we had an addition homie used some hack for the footings/foundation. 3" out of square in 16', and then his forms were blowing out and he used 3 extra yrds of material due to improper bracing....he billed the homie for it LMFAO!!!!!!


 I didn't even want this job, because of my lack of experience. But just couldn't find the right guy for the job around here.
It kind of makes me feel like a hack with all the corner problems, but I did it exactly as the man. told me to. The rep even said it was brace more than needed.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You have answered my question regarding the forms you are using. I asked the rep about the corner forms, and he assured me they were great. Well, we don't have blowouts. 

I don't know what I would have done on site, but many years ago, the standard was to keep 3/4 ply on hand for emergency repairs. The first ICF poors I was learning on had a few blowouts, and these were tall walls....the method was to move the poor on down the wall, shovel out the excess, place the form back up, and screw ply and whalers on to reinforce, then re-pour. Hell of a a mess. 

If I have any questions about strength, especially T intersects, and if I doubted the corners, i would brace in advance...tying the forms together with scraps of 2x or anything can alleviate many of these problems. 

Glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep at it Cole:thumbsup: Some days are better than others...

I've only had one blowout, and it was when using a pump truck... and a vibrator.

Touch that high slump mud w/ a vibrator and it goes liquid 

Gotta have pics so we can feel your pain:laughing:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Cole82 said:


> I didn't even want this job, because of my lack of experience. But just couldn't find the right guy for the job around here.
> It kind of makes me feel like a hack with all the corner problems, but I did it exactly as the man. told me to. The rep even said it was brace more than needed.


All you could do with a new to you product is do things exactly as the product rep told you to do....that is why they are there, to ensure their product is installed/used correctly to further promote their product....so when you boyz went beyond what they recommended and the product STILL had blow out issues....well, it's not too hard to see where the problem really lies to those of us that can see the big picture and be honest about it vs the fools we all encounter that like to soapbox and point fingers. Personally i think the ICF's are a pretty amazing feat looking at them for what they are. Styrofoam is holding/retaining how many TONS of pressure....and yet the same material that holds my cup of coffee from the gas station cracks out and makes my crotch hot and wet LOL!!

Since ICF's have hit the market, none of my freinds/colleges that got into installing/dealing with them has ever bragged about the first job or even the first 3 jobs they ever tried went flawlessly, ALL of them had to deal with issues like what you experienced...this was YOUR first time with it, and you obviously learned ALOT!!! which you could implement on the next one should you choose to do so. Just like the first time i went solo doing a new aspect, things happened and i had to deal with it/redo it, etc...but your partaking in a HUGE job involving many aspects and overall things appear to be going great...now if you could just get the weather to work with ya i suppose your sitting around today/tomorrow again too like we are.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Bump - the shows on TLC right now, and repeated in another hour & half


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

SLSTech said:


> Bump - the shows on TLC right now, and repeated in another hour & half


Good call!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I had a huge long post wrote out then my connection failed so I lost it.

Thanks for the words fellas. 
Today and tomarrow I am trimming a basement and hanging doors so pics may not come until late friday or saturday. It is an hour away and all.

How was the show, I don't get TLC and couldn't make it to the premier to far to drive late at night with my 3 year old.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Cole82 said:


> I had a huge long post wrote out then my connection failed so I lost it.
> 
> Thanks for the words fellas.
> Today and tomarrow I am trimming a basement and hanging doors so pics may not come until late friday or saturday. It is an hour away and all.
> ...



All i got out of it was the guy overseeing the operation screwed up the ICF forms and lots of collateral damage:w00t::laughing:


It was just highlighting the move itself, and the mover and his family/business and what went on behind the scene, the move, etc....pretty interesting watching something that fricken huge ride down the road...WOW!!! and i just laughed when they'd get hung up with the rain...kinda keeps everything in perspective on how we've all been getting screwed these past few years with all the rain:furious:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

IHI said:


> All i got out of it was the guy overseeing the operation screwed up the ICF forms and lots of collateral damage:w00t::laughing:


 :whistling:laughing:




IHI said:


> It was just highlighting the move itself, and the mover and his family/business and what went on behind the scene, the move, etc....pretty interesting watching something that fricken huge ride down the road...WOW!!! and i just laughed when they'd get hung up with the rain...kinda keeps everything in perspective on how we've all been getting screwed these past few years with all the rain:furious:


Rain has made my tools rusty. We use to not work in the rain now it has turned into seatle we have too.
Did they show him getting his hand crushed? There was a rumer they got it on tape.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> :whistling:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No hand crushing that i noticed. It was an interesting show to be sure, although a show like that is more of a human interest story as opposed to a technical interest story. But even so it was pretty amazing to see that huge house moving down the road.


Money must not be a problem for the Buchannon's.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

They showed his heart problem or whatever the heck it was he had, and then later his right hand was wrapped up in tape, but i never saw the incident that caused it. I did get a kick out of watching his 12yr old son piss and moan though:laughing: 

Seattle is'nt this bad Cole, my brother went to work out there for a year doing lot clearing...taking down forests to make room for subdivisions, he said you could count on twice a day of rain:
at night until 7:30am and then it was done and sunny until 2-5pm and it' rain again, so you could base yoru day around it...here, you never know WTF is going to happen. I was so fed up two days ago i emailed our local weather men and told them as technology progresses, they're forecasts are getting worse, two days ago they called for 80% chance of rain...i had to move the schedule around acordingly...it was focking sunny and warm!!! I've lost a butt ton of money either rescheduling or planning on no work due to these forecasts and the other day just pizzed me off.:laughing: so i had to rant on them.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Caught the last ten minutes of the TLC segment on moving that beast,recognized the house while flicking through the channels.
Great to see the rest of the process of setting it here.
Love this thread!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

It is on TLC right now.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I just watched it tonight. Stuff was out of order and that kid don't even get me started. The whole pulling the signs out of the ground is total BS he did those two signs and that was it. We did all the rest and put them back in. Also when he calls for a dozer or hoe on the phone gusse who he was calling yep called us again. I was in the back ground a couple of times standing behind Patterson or the Weavers. My truck on the other hand was in there several times.

If it ever stops raining I have 2 days of work and then 1 day of pouring. Then I amd done with my part of the walls. Wait until you see the arched oak doors he wants me to build him.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah I just watched it tonight. Stuff was out of order and that kid don't even get me started. The whole pulling the signs out of the ground is total BS he did those two signs and that was it. We did all the rest and put them back in. Also when he calls for a dozer or hoe on the phone gusse who he was calling yep called us again. I was in the back ground a couple of times standing behind Patterson or the Weavers. My truck on the other hand was in there several times.
> 
> If it ever stops raining I have 2 days of work and then 1 day of pouring. Then I amd done with my part of the walls. Wait until you see the arched oak doors he wants me to build him.


Yeah now that i think about it that kid, was super whiny. I can only imagine how well it goes over when he is ordering his dad's employees around. I wish they would've spent the heart attack time, and whiny kid time on house time.


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

What was the episode called?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I just watched the show last night. I still wince when I think about that whiney 12 yo. Dad is doing a disservice to his family by involving them so heavily in his company. The son should be allowed to be a boy.

But I think it is all BS, most states, and the Feds, have strict rules regarding children on heavy job sites like that. I would imagine that dad may be audited for some safety compliance issues in the near future


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah I just watched it tonight. Stuff was out of order and that kid don't even get me started. The whole pulling the signs out of the ground is total BS he did those two signs and that was it. We did all the rest and put them back in. Also when he calls for a dozer or hoe on the phone gusse who he was calling yep called us again. I was in the back ground a couple of times standing behind Patterson or the Weavers. My truck on the other hand was in there several times.
> 
> If it ever stops raining I have 2 days of work and then 1 day of pouring. Then I amd done with my part of the walls. Wait until you see the arched oak doors he wants me to build him.


 
Watched it. Seemed like a show for the house movers problems more than about moving the house.
It still was good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

One more row wich is the brick ledge coarse, then we can pour. Also the hole where the arched oak doors I am making go.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

What joke the rep was showing me how to do the corners with the brick ledge. He did one and it looked like crap just but jointed them. Then there was a 3''x4'' triangle hole. I said what about the hole and replied foam it. So I took two blocks and mitered them at 45*. Threw them together and said doesn't that look better and much stronger. Rep just said do it your way. I told him I allready started too and point up.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Poured that sum b*tch today another 40 yards. We only had one failure but it was epic a wall literaly split in two. other than that one it was a great productive day. Called the mason and told him he could start next week. First I will have to strip the wood and scafolding. That is 10'4'' tall 12'' thick main wall 18'' thick at the brick ledge, one heck of a wall.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Cleaned up and removed the wood bracing. I was amazed at how level and plumb every thing was. It actually isn't too bad. The last picture is looking down a 22' wall from thw corner.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice job - so do I dare ask how much time you got on this, or how how much more to go?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks
Would have to look it up, but between all the guys I would say around 1000-1500 hours. We had a lot of rain delays in oct. I only billed for 120 hours the whole month of oct.
How much is left about 3-5 years of work. Besides a complete remodel inside and out of this house. They are having me build a barn and a 40'x60' underground wine cellar.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Thanks
> Would have to look it up, but between all the guys I would say around 1000-1500 hours. We had a lot of rain delays in oct. I only billed for 120 hours the whole month of oct.
> How much is left about 3-5 years of work. Besides a complete remodel inside and out of this house. They are having me build a barn and a 40'x60' underground wine cellar.


Wow what a great job to have lined up now.


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

Is the video of this on youtube at all? I want to see it!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is the only one I saw on there but didn't search much.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yDjaj2zP9U


----------

